# Soundtrack Recommendations



## RonOrchComp (May 3, 2020)

I have enough Zimmer, I have enough Williams... LOL

I am purchasing an item from Amazon... the shipping is $7, and with shipping it is $48. I need $9 to get free shipping, so I think an OST on CD would do it. But which? Recommendations?


----------



## g.c. (May 10, 2020)

Alex North-Spartacus or the complete Cleopatra
Richard Rodney Bennet, particularly Equus or Far From the Maddening Crowd.
Or try out La Creation Monde by Darius Milhaud, the Festive by Respighi, or Senesemaya by Silvetres Revueltas. I'm just listening to an old, old cd of Paul Paray conducting Ibert and Ravel, so your Spanish quota gets a great boost, not to mention your orchestrational exposure.
---For a starter---


----------



## Yogevs (May 27, 2020)

You had enough of HZ - how about Danny Elfman's version of Batman ?
Batman and Batman Returns have amazing soundtracks (and Edward Scissorhands which is super fun).

Ramin Djawadi's Game of Thrones (specifically season 6... don't ask me why...) is really good as well.

Junkie XL Mad Max has both great percussion but also very moving string tracks.

How about you try some video games soundtracks? Doom, Uncharted 4 and God of War are all good.


----------



## tmhuud (May 27, 2020)

If you can find it John Barry’s “The Last Valley” is really wonderful. A beautiful theme and great use of choir/voices that still holds up after nearly half a century.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (May 30, 2020)

Marco Beltrami, Danny Elfman, and Tom Holkenborg are all top composers who get a decent amount of work and have plenty to study.


----------

